# Blue screen memory dumps atikmdag.sys



## Joashdogsolabar (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey all I got a brand new computer about a month and a half ago and I've gotten these blue screen memory dump screens every now and then while playing games and my computer would then proceed to restart. Every time the problem source seems to be the atikmdag.sys. This only happens during games and seems to occur more frequently in the more high powered games. 

What I thought was weird though is that the crashes appear to be random, as sometimes I could play a game for several hours straight with no problems, then another day I could play for an hour before getting a blue screen.

I looked around on the internet to see if anyone else had problems, I've heard that the Catalyst Control Center and Microsoft Visual C++ could be causing the problems and did removed Catalyst Control Center from my computer completely, but I couldn't remove the Microsoft Visual due to games requiring I have it, to run properly. It seemed as if the crashes occured less often when I removed CCC but I can't really tell if it was just another one of those times when it was just not "feeling like" crashing. 

Not sure if this has to do with the same problem but recently my computer froze and I was forced to restart due to a LiveKernelEvent

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	LiveKernelEvent
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
WD-20081029-1622-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	117
BCP1:	FFFFFA8005220010
BCP2:	FFFFFA600241D6F8
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Anyways I hope this isn't a problem I will have to replace parts to repair, thanks to anyone who may help.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

system specs?


----------



## Joashdogsolabar (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, sorry

ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 mb
4 gb 1066MHZ ram
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83 ghz
320GB S-ATA II 7200 RPM
MSI P45 NEO2-FR Intel P45 DDR2 w/1600MHz


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Also do please post the powersupply make model and wattage.


----------



## Joashdogsolabar (Jun 13, 2007)

Here it is,

Cooler Master Real Power Pro nVidia-SLI Certified 850Watt Power Supply


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What are your temperatures at while gameing? You can use everest or speedfan in my sig to view them. You wouldn't want anything to exceed 70/75c.

Also , have these blue screens always happend ever since you bought the pc? Have you update the motherboard and videocard drivers and the bios?


----------



## Joashdogsolabar (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey sorry about the long time for a reply, but i got speedfan, and does it show graphics card temperatures too?

It shows Temp 1,2,3 and the Core 0,1,2,3, which I think is for my processor. Temp 1 and 2 both run at around 30C when I'm on Fallout 3 Temp 3: -128C.
Core 0 : 47C, Core 1 :39C, Core 2 : 41C, Core 3 : 44C

I've had the pc for maybe a month and a half or so, and I think it has happened since I got it... The thing I thought was weird though was that I could play fallout 3 or some graphics intensive game for 5 hours with no blue screens, so I wasn't sure if it was overheating. Everything is all updated too.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You can also check the gpu temperature with rivatunner or ati's overdrive section in catalyst. If your gpu is over 75c then that can caus these errors.


----------



## Joashdogsolabar (Jun 13, 2007)

On Rivatuner GPU is about 58C while playing fallout 3.


----------

